# Imitating a drought before harvest



## disposition84 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't find where I had read this, but I remember reading somewhere that you can imitate drought conditions shortly before harvest and it will make things better.

I don't remember why or how, so I was looking for a little validation on this idea
if anyone knows please chime in!

I think I remember reading for DWC you can lower your res levels very low for the last couple days.

Thanks


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

Plants cant produce buds without water.


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, I understand that.

This is one of those things that you do right at the end if I remember
correctly.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 24, 2010)

Well I have my doubts - hydrogen and oxygen are main components of THC. No water = no THC production.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

Well if you IMITATE drought you May make your plant Suddenly use MORE of its stored Nutes in the Leafs to Pump in all the sugars and such.. but its not worth it IMO.. i would rather let it sit in Darkness for 2 days b4 harvest.. less risky


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 24, 2010)

It's not that I'm saying a complete end all life drought. 

Simply lowering your reservoir levels very low. I think this is supposed to 
make your roots freak out thinking that a drought is coming, so the plant 
begins to put things into overdrive.

Sorry if my wording wasn't appropriate


----------



## jamaica47 (Nov 24, 2010)

this will cause stress for ur plant...if you notice extra growth its using the last nutes stored in the leafs an stem....and may cause the plant to produce pollen pods a good thing if your crossing plants the pollen will be female...at harvest i subject the lower part of the plant to this stress for this reason


----------



## SurfdOut (Nov 24, 2010)

I've recently heard about giving them some cold water(60F) close to harvest to simulate winter coming to build resin production. Anybody else?


----------



## mclovin4:20 (Nov 25, 2010)

its best to let your plants "dry out" a few days before harvest so the soil is totally dry when u cut down. decreases drying time. obviously you dont want them drooping but if you plan it right theyll be bone dry needing their next water when u cut down. also cut down in complete darkness. stops the roots from bringing up anything that is left in the soil into the leaves/stems.


----------



## lotsOweed (Nov 25, 2010)

mclovin4:20 said:


> its best to let your plants "dry out" a few days before harvest so the soil is totally dry when u cut down. decreases drying time. obviously you dont want them drooping but if you plan it right theyll be bone dry needing their next water when u cut down. also cut down in complete darkness. stops the roots from bringing up anything that is left in the soil into the leaves/stems.


Cut in complete darkness? Sounds dangerous. How are you suppose to see what your doin?


----------



## phyzix (Nov 25, 2010)

lotsOweed said:


> Cut in complete darkness? Sounds dangerous. How are you suppose to see what your doin?


Not to mention what if you're outside...


----------



## disposition84 (Nov 25, 2010)

I imagine if you're using a small cfl light for harvesting it wouldn't effect
things that much. Maybe by darkness he means after the dark cycle 
for 48 hours then instead of turning on HPS lights while harvest just use
a small enough one to see what you're doing.


----------



## OZUT (Nov 25, 2010)

In soil you time your last watering so when you chop, it would have normally been when you would water again. You do this to cut drying time without starving your plant.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 26, 2010)

OZUT said:


> In soil you time your last watering so when you chop, it would have normally been when you would water again. You do this to cut drying time without starving your plant.


Ding ding ding


----------



## FootClan (Nov 26, 2010)

lotsOweed said:


> Cut in complete darkness? Sounds dangerous. How are you suppose to see what your doin?


lol good point


----------



## Learning all the time (Nov 27, 2010)

Hay farmers drought to make plants use reserved nutrients stored in the roots. I've read some theories on the opposite. By literally drowning the plants up to 48 hours before harvesting you jumpstart the curing process, starving the roots of oxygen causing the sugars to forment inside the bracts while still on the plant. I think I read it somewhere on cannicom?


----------



## Briester Behemoth (Nov 27, 2010)

Wine industry sometimes hopes for a drought during harvesting season to increase sugar production. Same with citrus. So there is some truth there. If it works with weed, let someone who has tested this theory out answer the question rather than arguing about it. 

As far as decreasing rez temps in the last week, I know heavy16 nute line has you do this in their advance feed chart....


----------



## Trevor Ellis (Nov 27, 2010)

using a green bulb would work or simply turn the lights out and use a flashlight. Cut them down and trim in another room with good lighting.


----------



## 9867mike777 (Nov 27, 2010)

Cutting them when it is dark probably has very little effect on the quality of the plant. There are so many other factors that are way more important, that in my opinion this is old-wifes-tail advice. The good advice is to harvest just about when you were going to water them. This will shorten the drying time and help with possible mold formation.


----------



## phyzix (Nov 27, 2010)

You guys realize that plants lift nutrients out of the soil and up the stems with the negative pressure created by water evaporating from the leaves right?

Without water, the plants can't really do anything.

Nothing can get above ground level.


----------



## HydroKing_87 (Sep 21, 2020)

I droughted my girls before (3 days before harvest) for research purposes, but it was to aid with faster drying, not increasing thc production which it most certainly won't.

One helpful tip to increase trichome production in the last 2 weeks of flower is to add UVB to your spectrum. The increase in UVB typically leads to the plant responding with higher trichome production to protect itself from the uv radiation increase. I recommend utilizing Eye Hortilux PowerVEG T5 uv full spectrum lamps, two 4' 54w t5 uvb bulbs per 4x4. The environment can also affect thc production in the end, replicate fall by dropping day temps 5 degrees (strain dependant though) and lower RH to 40% if possible.

In addition, off topic but adding a bit of blue to your spectrum in the last 2 weeks of flower will help the plants express more purple in the genetics, given the strain exhibits it.

Most importantly IME, well balanced microbial colony should also not be overlooked, even in hydroponic applications. I've experienced much lower yields and lower overall flower quality when running sterile systems or very low microbial levels and my yield/quality was always below average. Great White premium mycorrhizae is my go to (has trichoderma), paired with an enzymatic product like SLF100. This is just my 2 cents though, sometimes the only way to learn is attempting yourself to see how your plants react. I dropped a dual cmh light (>30lbs) on top of my canopy which demolished some of the main nodes I trained right before flower (was hanging the light and the rope ratchet failed) but my yield in the end neared 1/2lb per plant (walked away with 13oz cured flower from 2 plants) which I haven't been able to achieve again.

Here are the cookies I droughted in darkness for 3 days. It simply sped the drying process up, but I wasn't a fan and prefer to harvest a healthy plant not stressed out. The drought stress caused a few bananas to pop up in a last ditch effort to reproduce.


----------



## The Gram Reaper (Sep 21, 2020)

disposition84 said:


> I can't find where I had read this, but I remember reading somewhere that you can imitate drought conditions shortly before harvest and it will make things better.
> 
> I don't remember why or how, so I was looking for a little validation on this idea
> if anyone knows please chime in!
> ...


DO NOT DO THIS.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2021)

lotsOweed said:


> Cut in complete darkness? Sounds dangerous. How are you suppose to see what your doin?


A headlamp....


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 16, 2021)

*Increasing Inflorescence Dry Weight and Cannabinoid Content in Medical Cannabis Using Controlled Drought Stress*
in HortScience
Authors: Deron Caplan 1 , Mike Dixon 1 , and Youbin Zheng 1
View More
DOI: https://doi.org/10.21273/HORTSCI13510-18Page Count: 964–969Volume/Issue: Volume 54: Issue 5
Article Category: Research ArticleOnline Publication Date: May 2019

*Abstract*
Controlled application of drought can increase secondary metabolite concentrations in some essential oil-producing crops. To evaluate the effects of drought on cannabis (_Cannabis sativa_ L.) inflorescence dry weight and cannabinoid content, drought stress was applied to container-grown cannabis plants through gradual growing substrate drying under controlled environment. Fertigation was withheld during week 7 in the flowering stage until midday plant water potential (WP) was approximately −1.5 MPa (drought stress threshold). This occurred after 11 days without fertigation. A well-irrigated control was used for comparison. Leaf net photosynthetic rate (Pn), plant WP, wilting (leaf angle), and volumetric moisture content (VMC) were monitored throughout the drying period until the day after the drought group was fertigated. At the drought stress threshold, Pn was 42% lower and plant WP was 50% lower in the drought group than the control. Upon harvest, drought-stressed plants had increased concentrations of major cannabinoids tetrahydrocannabinol acid (THCA) and cannabidiolic acid (CBDA) by 12% and 13%, respectively, compared with the control. *Further, yield per unit growing area of THCA was 43% higher than the control, CBDA yield was 47% higher, ∆9-tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) yield was 50% higher, and cannabidiol (CBD) yield was 67% higher. Controlled drought stress may therefore be an effective horticultural management technique to maximize both inflorescence dry weight and cannabinoid yield in cannabis,* although results may differ by cannabis cultivar or chemotype.


The Gram Reaper said:


> DO NOT DO THIS.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 16, 2021)

10 years later, there must be more than just one study at this point?

Edit:


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 17, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> 10 years later, there must be more than just one study at this point?
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 4855334


Theres plenty,. What's up? Brain dead cant do their own research ?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 17, 2021)

radiant Rudy said:


> Theres plenty,. What's up? Brain dead cant do their own research ?
> 
> View attachment 4855682


Somebody is a little touchy this morning... carry on with your resurrection.


----------



## radiant Rudy (Mar 17, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Somebody is a little touchy this morning... carry on with your resurrection.


The ellipsis lol, why shit yourself with childish blabber? Contribute something relevant, useful and ellipsis-less son.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Mar 17, 2021)

I thought my witty reply to the resurrection of a thread after 10 years of silence was relevant? What's with all the unwarranted insults and head stuck up asses photos? Who's being eliptic and childish here? Is this better?






BroScience Bullshit - Post here


After noting the influx of crazy ideas to push cannabis grows , i wanted to start a thread to have everyone post the most widely spread myths / methods you have to share. No matter how ridiculous. Let’s finally get to the bottom of those old hippie ways / internet bullshit / friends told me /...



rollitup.org


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 17, 2021)

Some of the best smoke I've had was grown in harsh envrionments, 100+ deg heat for 40 days straight, constantly struggling to keep it moist, etc. I have zero doubts that this type of stress improves potency and terpenes. I've wanted to try simply drying a plant in place until it's dry enough to jar up. I like hanging the entire plant and then dry trimming, but leaving the roots on and just drying in place takes it a step further-I think I would just stop watering and keep them in the dark at that point though. It might be fun to experiment with drought conditions during the entire flowering period too.


----------



## EndGreedMakeSeeds (Mar 17, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Some of the best smoke I've had was grown in harsh envrionments, 100+ deg heat for 40 days straight, constantly struggling to keep it moist, etc. I have zero doubts that this type of stress improves potency and terpenes. I've wanted to try simply drying a plant in place until it's dry enough to jar up. I like hanging the entire plant and then dry trimming, but leaving the roots on and just drying in place takes it a step further-I think I would just stop watering and keep them in the dark at that point though. It might be fun to experiment with drought conditions during the entire flowering period too.


Man I found the same thing last run. Finished flower in summer during a heatwave with 70-80% RH, temps in the tent between 90-110 degrees the last 2 weeks of flower. Strains started turning purple and blue, buds were the densest and frostiest I'd grown to date.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2021)

I remember leaving a cup of water just out of reach of my stupid plants .... they cried tears of resin .
Shit then I rolled up a fatty and that shit was so fire .... joint lit itself.


----------



## Northwood (Mar 23, 2021)

Here's another paper although it's a graduate thesis peer reviewed only by the University of Guelph: https://atrium.lib.uoguelph.ca/xmlui/bitstream/handle/10214/12125/stemeroff_jonathan_201712_msc_with_erratum.pdf?sequence=8&isallowed=y

It was discussed here before though, but mostly in the context of the findings on the effect of "flushing". Lol


----------



## Holeleeshet (Mar 26, 2021)

disposition84 said:


> I can't find where I had read this, but I remember reading somewhere that you can imitate drought conditions shortly before harvest and it will make things better.
> 
> I don't remember why or how, so I was looking for a little validation on this idea
> if anyone knows please chime in!
> ...


I always imitate a drought in the first two week 2 after my transplant to five gallons but not at flower or harvest. I’ll keep the dirt dry and spray the leaves like a clone for a week or two. This harvest is a little harder cause I used new soil with release nutrients so I have to watch my feeding. So far I’ve only had magnesium problems but I think that is from the lack of water. I know it’s time to water and feed cause the lower leaves die off I learned that it makes my roots reach way farther for water when it’s not available. So that way when you do water there are twice the amount of roots to take up nutrients to the ladies for bigger buds and yields. As long as the leaves are sprayed on and off they’ll take the water in like a rain shower.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 26, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> Some of the best smoke I've had was grown in harsh envrionments, 100+ deg heat for 40 days straight, constantly struggling to keep it moist, etc. I have zero doubts that this type of stress improves potency and terpenes. I've wanted to try simply drying a plant in place until it's dry enough to jar up. I like hanging the entire plant and then dry trimming, but leaving the roots on and just drying in place takes it a step further-I think I would just stop watering and keep them in the dark at that point though. It might be fun to experiment with drought conditions during the entire flowering period too.


I've had plants that were never cut and just dried in pots on the stalk. The weed was really good.


----------



## TerrapinBlazin (Mar 27, 2021)

10 year old thread but this technique must be gaining more acceptance if floraflex is telling you to do it in their guide. I can’t speak to whether it improves the harvest or not because I haven’t tried it but I saw this posted on IG earlier today and then saw this thread just now. It says to not water them for 1-3 days to bring them to the temporary wilting point, and to harvest in the morning just as the lights come on. I don’t see any downside to giving this a shot on my next harvest. I’m all for trying something and finding out for myself.


----------



## osowhom (Mar 27, 2021)

xtsho said:


> I've had plants that were never cut and just dried in pots on the stalk. The weed was really good.


now that is an idea TY


----------

